# has anyone grown Brazilian Sword?



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

a few weeks ago I picked up a brazilian sword at my lfs.. it was cheap and looked nice. But have now found mixed reports on if it is really an aquatic plant. mine seem to be doing good... it's got some new leaves.

Anyone have this plant? will it live submerged? or will I have to pull it out and end up with a house plant?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

A latin name is helpful if you have it. It's kind of like saying I have a Gourami (but not really identifying the species).

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that you'd have to use the scientific name. Common names can be misleading. Here's a thread where people have both said it would thrive and die because they are talking about several different plants, some bog, some terrestrial, and some aquatic. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/77242-brazilian-sword-true-aquatic.html


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

oh sorry the name is Spathiphyllum tasson


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Not an aquatic plant. you will see this plant quite often in larger shopping center with the white leaf like flower.

peace lily
Spathiphyllum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

after doing some more research I've found that it will grow in shallow water. of less then 1 foot as long as there is room for the leaves to come up out of the water.

I guess I'll be sticking it in a nice looking container and giving it to my mom... I don't do house plants!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

sometimes you can get away growing it out emmersed until its big enough to have leaves outside of the water. Peace Lily's work like this  Can look quite nice with an open top, and if the tank is just a bit too deep, you can hide a terracotta pot behind a piece of driftwood to keep it looking natural, or try the gklaw style planter boxes


----------

